# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ζητειται για αγορα το ZALMAN reserator XT

## p_stama

θα ηθελα να αγορασω εαν καποιος το εχει την συγκεκριμενη υδροψυξη
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/zalma...wc-012-za.html

Ευχαριστω.

----------

